# 2 Year Old BEAUTIFUL Female Golden Retriever San Antonio Texas Animal Control



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's stunning! Please Network....

https://www.facebook.com/ACSAdoptab...2240.241199952630543/1269135839836944/?type=3











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

The FB comments have this girl being promised to Gold Ribbon Rescue.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She also has a microchip, so hopefully the owner can be contacted.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I was speaking with Gold Ribbon Rescue last night  So happy they stepped up for her! And if they can reunite her with her owner even better. She looks well cared for.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

She is gorgeous.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She was adopted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

